# BPC on FV



## Poimen (Jun 5, 2007)

The BPC passed a resolution contra the FV in their last Synod (2006):

html

or

pdf


----------



## JTDyck (Jun 5, 2007)

Rev. Kok,

Not much discussion on this, but I, for one, am glad you posted it


----------



## Poimen (Jun 5, 2007)

John:

Call me Daniel.  

I am glad that you passed this resolution. In particular I think it is helpful that you cited the _colloquium_ since it seems as if people have forgotten that mutual discussion and admonition has already occurred. Since no one changed their position it is obvious that the Reformed and Presbyterian churches had to respond.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 5, 2007)

Poimen said:


> I am glad that you passed this resolution. In particular I think it is helpful that you cited the _colloquium_ since it seems as if people have forgotten that mutual discussion and admonition has already occurred. Since no one changed their position it is obvious that the Reformed and Presbyterian churches had to respond.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 5, 2007)

One more down. How many more to go?


----------

